# Einsteiger Schlauchboot



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe erst JETZT herausgefunden, dass ich an den Gewässern die ich befische (bin Gastangler, nicht Vereinsmitglied) auch vom Boot aus angeln darf. Ein Verbrenner-Motor ist nicht gestattet, sowie das Lagern der Boote am Gewässer. D.h. es läuft für mich auf ein Schlauchboot raus.

Ich fahre einen Seat Leon 5F (5-Türer) und der ist schon ganze gut beladen wenn ich zum Angeln fahre :q. Das Schlauchboot sollte also ein möglichst kleines Packmaß haben. Das wiederrum beisst sich doch mit nem festen Boden, oder ist der klappbar?

Hier ein paar Anforderungen:

- Personen max. 2
- robust genug um damit zu Angeln (d.h. eine gewisse Sicherheit vor Angelhaken und Drillingen)
- Stillgewässertauglich
- optional Anbringung von Elektromotor möglich

Budget: soviel wie nötig, aber es muss nicht der Mercedes sein. Das P/L sollte für einen normalverdienenden Hobbyangler im Bereich des Möglichen sein :vik:

Noch ne Frage zum E-Motor:

Angenommen ich möchte mir so einen anschaffen.
Taugen diese Komplettsets bei Gerlinger was? Also Schlauchboot + E-Motor für 299 oder 399€ ? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
Was würde dann ein vernünftiger E-Motor für ein 2-Mann-Schlauchbot kosten, welche Hersteller sind zu Empfehlen? Ich bin generell nicht gegen das Rudern, aber gerade wenn man ne interessante Stelle hat als Spinnfischer, wäre so ein E-Motor mit dem man vorsichtig Gas gibt doch nicht schlecht oder?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Das hier hab ich: http://www.compass24.de/product/97642011/compass-schlauchboot?ordernumber=753632_DE , in grau und 2m...

Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Passt in den Kofferraum (der is denn voll), allein handelbar...gute Qualität...nix zu meckern. Sitzbank musste extra kaufen.

Hab auch lange gesucht, unter 300 kriegste kaum was vernünftiges, das auch hält und nicht ein besseres Badeboot ist. Leider.


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hier hab ich: http://www.compass24.de/product/97642011/compass-schlauchboot?ordernumber=753632_DE , in grau und 2m...
> 
> Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Passt in den Kofferraum (der is denn voll), allein handelbar...gute Qualität...nix zu meckern. Sitzbank musste extra kaufen.
> 
> Hab auch lange gesucht, unter 300 kriegste kaum was vernünftiges, das auch hält und nicht ein besseres Badeboot ist. Leider.



Hallo,

danke schon mal! Das in Klammer sollte heißen "der ist dann voll" oder? Also das Boot alleine füllt den kompletten kofferraum? Puh das ist natürlich heftig - muss ich mal schauen wie ich es dann mit 1,80m langen Ruten mache. Die lege ich momentan vom Kofferraum über die Mittelkonsole, da sie von der Länge sonst garnicht reingehen. Wenn mir dann die Länge des Kofferraums fehlt, bräuchte ich fast ne Dachbox für die Angeln 

Naja gut - ist dann halt so.

Kannst du noch was zum Thema E-Motor sagen?


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



> Wenn mir dann die Länge des Kofferraums fehlt, bräuchte ich fast ne Dachbox für die Angeln


Mein Mitangler hat vor kurzem ein ähnliches Schlauchi(Bombard) geschenkt bekommen, 3m, ca.40kg schwer, fester Boden.
Ich halte sowas für eine Notlösung, nicht geeignet sich damit lange rumzuquälen.
Zunächst mal ist der Kofferraum definitiv voll, dann kommt neben dem schweißtreibenden Aufbau/Abbau, noch das äußerst geringe Platzangebot.
Bei Wind treibt es dich willenlos umher und die Ruderei in sonem Teil geht nur in Zickzackfahrt!
Schon die Sitzpositionen ist unterirdisch, fast im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Unter Motor ist dies anders, da kommen die Dinger auch mit wenig PS zum Gleiten, zumindest wenn man alleine drinn sitzt und noch richtig positioniert ist.(weit vorne!)
Nach meiner Ansicht taugen die Teile nur zum Füttern, Boje ausbringen und bei besten (windstillen!) Verhältnissen zum Notdurftangeln.
Ich empfehle statt dessen, ein dachtransportables Kleinboot, die sind nur unwesentlich teurer.
Hinzu kommt natürlich ein Dachgepäckträger, der eventuell angepasst, verändert werden muss.
Diesen brauchst du ja sowieso, wenn du mit dem Gedanken einer Dachbox spielst.

Nachtrag: Ich habe dabei an sowas gedacht,

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=34

besser noch das nächst größere Modell.

Sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, Boote in der Größenordnung werden auch schon mal gebraucht angeboten.
Mein Tipp jetzt kaufen, weil Boote zum Frühjahr teurer sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Ich habe auch überlegt mir ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man ständig Luft rein und rauslässt, dass das Material diese Aktionen lange mitmacht...
 Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen, wenn man ein Schlauchboot im Jahr 50 auf- und wieder abpumpt...da nimmt das Material doch Schaden oder??


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

@ Ray


hast du die Möglichkeit ein Boot an deinem Gewässer zu slippen? Falls ja und du ggf ne AHK am Auto hast -  würde ich fast schon zu nem festen Boot mit kleinem Trailer tendieren. Dazu muss man daheim aber den Platz haben das Boot auf dem Trailer zu parken....


----------



## carpforce1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Mahlzeit,

für zwei Personen, Tackle sowie Akku und Motor würde ich bei der Bootsgröße nicht unter 3 m gehen.

Ich habe ein Zeepter 3,30 m mit Aluboden und Luftkiel.
Mit diesem bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden, ob es zu zweit zum Spinnfischen geht oder alleine samt Karpfen.- oder Wallertackle über den See.

Wenn es dir um Gewicht geht, nimm eines mit Luftdruckboden und leg einen Kunstrasen darauf.

Motor Habe ich einen Rhino VX54 mit einer 120 Ah Batterie.
Mit einem vernünftigen Ladegerät (Ctek mxs 7.0) liege ich da schon bei gut 500 €. 

Wenn du das Alles im Leon drin hast, ist der rappelvoll und dein Tackle muss daheim bleiben;-)

Nein, so schlimm ist es nicht, aber es nimmt doch eine Menge Platz in Anspruch. Daher liegt mein Boot auf einem Trailer.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Was Taxi und Vermesser schreiben stimmt VOLL.

Ich bin seit 3 Jahren Besitzer eines 2,70er Schlauchboot mit festem Boden (herausnehmbar, dadurch leichter) Das Boot alleine muss man schon tragen können.Nicht immer ist eine zweite Person dabei. Die leichtesten wiegen 30 KG. Viel Spaß bei 300 m zum Wasser. Die Packmaße sind so, das die 3m Boote nicht alle in den Kofferraum passen. Deshalb 2,70m. Platz hat man, man ist ja Angeln, eine zweite Person geht auch. Jedoch ist es kuschelig, aber ok. Es bleibt eine Notlösung.

E-Motor
Ich habe einen 55A Motor von FP. Supi. Allerdings benötigst du eine Batterie dafür. ~100 Ah sollten es sein. 300€..... und 30 KG Gewicht.... Viel Spaß beim zweiten mal tragen.  Ladegerät 50 € von CTEk.

Dafür wirst du belohnt. Du fährst fast lautlos über den See und bist für kurze Zeit STOLZ. Dann bemerkst du, dass das Boot zwar gerade aus fährt, jedoch die Spitze des Bootes nach links oder rechts zeigt. HÄÄÄHHH, ja das hat was damit zu tun, das die weinigsten Schlauchis einen Kiel besitzen.

Ich möchte es dennoch nicht missen. Es ist für mich die alternative. Dafür nehme ich das bekannte in Kauf. 


PS: Aufpumpen ist nicht so schlimm... hähähä, wenn man im Sommer genügend kalte Getränke bei hat.


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> PS: Aufpumpen ist nicht so schlimm... hähähä, wenn man im Sommer genügend kalte Getränke bei hat.



Bravo Autopumpe. An die Batterie klemmen und genießen. 3,10m Schlauchi unter 10 Minuten straff gepumpt!!


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle - eure Antworten gefallen mir sehr, kann da für mich viel herausnehmen.

Aber ich bin etwas geschockt - wer hätte gedacht, dass ein Schlauchboot soviel Platz und auch Mühen kostet.

Die Geschichte mit dem Dachboot hört sich viel interessanter an. Das wäre dann wohl die beste Lösung für mich.

Ich habe am Leon leider keine AHK und auch keinen Trailer. Slippen heisst mit dem Trailer ins Wasser fahren und das Boot dann ins Wasser zulassen? Dafür hat es an den Gewässern wenig möglichkeiten. Selten gibt es eine Stelle, die direkt angefahren werden kann.

Die Links von Jürgen sind nicht schlecht. Allerdings müsste ich hier gut 1500€ für Boot + Motor + Dachgepäckträger investieren und so eine Investition soll dann doch nochmal überdacht werden. Früher oder später kommt dann sicher der Wunsch nach einem Echolot und die sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig.

Jedenfalls habe ich etws gelernt und weiss jetzt was in Frage kommt. Vom Schlauchboot nehme ich abstand - dann lieber weiter vom Ufer #h


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Übrigens halte ich im Gegensatz zu Taxi Schlauchis für keine Notlösung, sondern für viele Fälle für fast ideal. Ein 2,00m Schlauchi kann ich ähnlich eines Bellys allein tragen. Aufbau geht ruck zuck. Jeder kleine Waldsee, Kanal etc., wo in der Nähe ein Parkplatz ist, wird damit zum Traumgewässer.

Ich liebe es.

Ein festes Boot ist was anderes, ja! Erfordert aber sehr viel mehr Aufwand hinsichtlich Zeit und/ oder Geld! 

Man muss natürlich mit dem begrenzten Platz leben können.


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



RayZero schrieb:


> Vom Schlauchboot nehme ich abstand - dann lieber weiter vom Ufer #h



Selber Schuld  !


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

@ Vermesser

was sagst du denn zu dem Aufwand, der von den anderen genannt wird?
Oder zum fehlenden Bug?

Kommst du mit deinem Schlauchi wirklich so gut zurecht?


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

JA! Lass mich erklären: Ich fische häufig auf meiner Ecke hier in kleinen, verwunschenen Waldseen, wo es teils nur zwei, drei Stellen gibt. Dafür ist das ideal und vom Kofferraum aufs Wasser sind es 10 Minuten.
Ich nutze das Ding auch UFERNAH auf der Ostsee anstatt eines Bellys.

Beides funzt für mich problemlos. Hab kleine Schlauchis seit Anfang des Jahres und bin bisher gut zurecht gekommen.

Ein so kleines Ding wie meines ist natürlich nur für mich was! Sprich, ein zweiter geht da nicht mit rauf zum Angeln!!

Außerdem muss dir klar sein, dass auch ein kleines Schlauchi natürlich Platz im Auto wegnimmt. Ich lege die Rückbank um und pack es da quer hin. Ruder, Anker, Schwimmweste muss auch mit. Also der Teil ist nicht ganz ohne.

Da ich fast reiner Spinnangler bin, hab ich sonst aber wenig Zeug, so dass das Boot, Angelzeug und ich in einen Kleinwagen passen und der Beifahrersitz frei bleibt.

Der Lohn der ganzen Mühe ist, dass man an Stellen kommt, an die kein anderer kommt. Und angeln kann man davon supi. In dem 2m kann man sogar stehen, wenn es nicht zu wellig ist.

Ich persönlich ziehe jedes Boot der Uferangelei vor, von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen. Du kannst direkt an Stelle und Fisch sein, bist mobil, flexibel, kannst leicht fischen.


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

@RayZero

ich hatte das selbe Problem....ein (Schlauch) Boot ist mit viel Mühe, Aufwand, Geld und Platz verbunden....
Wenn du nur mal kurz für 1-2 Stunden los willst überlegst du dir das aber ob du so einen Aufwand betreiben willst...

Hast du schon mal über ein Belly Boot nachdedacht.....macht viel Spaß und du kommt auch an die Stellen an die vom Ufer aus nicht erreichbar sind ,dabei halt sich der Aufwand, die Kosten und der Platzbedarf noch in Grenzen.


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Danke Vermesser!

@ Merlin

also ich gehe nie für 1-2 Stunden, denn ich habe einen Anfahrtweg von 40km zum nächstmöglichen Gewässer. Meistens bin ich von ca. 7 Uhr morgens bis 20 Uhr Abends am Wasser. Im Winter war ich noch garnicht, das wird jetzt dieses Jahr premiere.

An ein Belly habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Wäre auch noch eine 3. Option - wobei etwas Stauraum und Bewegungsfläche auf dem Boot schon von Vorteil wären. Belly ist eher was kompaktes. Da muss man mit wenig Ausrüstung auskommen könnenn. Was machst du z.B, wenn du einen Fisch entnimmst? Im Sommer? Wo verstaust du sowas im Belly Boat |supergri


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

OK.. wenn du nur immer den ganzen Tag angeln gehst ...dann würde ich auch ein Boot bevorzugen ( ist im Winter auch besser)


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



Merlin schrieb:


> OK.. wenn du nur immer den ganzen Tag angeln gehst ...dann würde ich auch ein Boot bevorzugen ( ist im Winter auch besser)



Ich wünschte ich hätte die Option nach Feierabend für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser zu können... Ist hier leider nicht möglich.

Es ist noch nicht mal möglich um 5 Uhr morgens loszugehen, weil du ja immer Tageskarten kaufen musst und das Angelgeschäft oder Tankstelle da noch ganrich toffen haben... Einen Tag vorher kaufen geht schon, aber dann fährst statt 80km (hin+zurück) halt 160 ...

Also ich geh nochmal in mich und poste dann was es geworden ist #h


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte die Option nach Feierabend für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser zu können... Ist hier leider nicht möglich.
> 
> Es ist noch nicht mal möglich um 5 Uhr morgens loszugehen, weil du ja immer Tageskarten kaufen musst und das Angelgeschäft oder Tankstelle da noch ganrich toffen haben... Einen Tag vorher kaufen geht schon, aber dann fährst statt 80km (hin+zurück) halt 160 ...
> 
> Also ich geh nochmal in mich und poste dann was es geworden ist #h




Ist hier wie bei den Ruten....
je genauer der TE beschreibt was er genau sucht ...um so besser sind die Antworten ( vielleicht):q


----------



## DerMayor (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*



RayZero schrieb:


> Danke Vermesser!
> 
> @ Merlin
> 
> ...



 Es gibt schwimmende Fischgalgen. Du kannst teilweise 20-25 Kilodorsche oder Größer an so einen hängen. Da das Ganze im Wasser "mitschwimmt", nimmt es garkeinen Platz weg.

 Unabhängig davon habe ich dieses Schlauchi... Allerdings wirklich nur Notlösung, ich habe noch ein getrailertes Boot für Ostsee/Talspérre.

http://www.sportove-potreby.sk/gallery/Sevylor-Tender.jpg


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Ich habe auch zwei Schlauchboote. Das eine ist eines mit festen Boden (herausnehmbar) das andere eines was keinen festen Boden hat. 
Das nehme ich nur zum Köderauslegen etc. zum Angeln geht es gar nicht. selbst das Sitzen auf dem Rand ist hier nicht ratsam, wenn man nicht irgendwann baden gehen will. 

Das mit dem festen Boden ist durch mich allein händelbar. Ich benutze es auch an Seen wo ich sonst keine Chance habe ran zu kommen.

Es eignet sich auch mit der Frau mal 2-3 Std ein "Wasserpicknick" durchzuführen.

Ein Motor muss nicht sein, wenn der See noch überschaubar ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das Angeln und die Ruhe auf dem Wasser noch einmal entspannter als vom Land aus.

Ein festes Boot habe ich in der Kategorie bis 30 Kg auch schon gesehen. Da mein Auto allerdings "kein Dach" hat, kann ich dort nichts rauf packen. Allerdings muss man auch hier beachten selbst 30 Kg müssen erst einmal die 1,50 m aufs Dach gehievt werden.


----------



## shafty262 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Souther John boot von Nippon Tackle schmeisse ich mal in den Ring. Das ist so ein Autodachboot und gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

37 Kg ist zu schwer für eine Person. 19 Kg geht schon alleine...
Ich habe mir das Live angesehen. So lange man damit nicht auf die Ostsee oder Müritz fährt ist das schon OK. 

http://www.hoefner-boote.at/index.php/boote/bic-boote

oder 32 Kg gerade so
http://www.hoefner-boote.at/index.php/boote/walker-bay-boote


----------



## JasonP (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Moin,

ich hab mich auch lange Zeit mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und will mir anfang nächsten Jahres auch ein Schlauchboot + E-Motor zulegen.

Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein Schlauchboot der Fa. Sportex

http://sportex-germany.de/index.php...te-sportex-delta-shelf-phantom-nautilius.html

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es das Nautilus 300SL oder das Shelf 270 werden soll.

Was den E-Motor angeht wird es ein Minn Kota

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Minn-Kota

Hier auch die Überlegung ob Endura C2 oder Endura Max.


----------



## carphunter08 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
hast du schon mal ein Faltboot in Betracht gezogen? Das ist ruckzuck aufgebaut und hat zusammen gebaut nur die Größe eines Surfbretts, kann somit auf dem Autodach transportiert werden. Weitere Vorteile, sehr leicht zu rudern (E-Motor auch möglich) und robust, kannt du proplemlos über Stock und Stein zotteln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maschi1991 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

mir ging es genauso mit dem Boots kauf! wie groß,wie teuer,wie schwer und und und! hab dann mal bei ebay rein geschaut und hab mir das viamare 230 slat gekauft! der händler verkauft es einmal zum sofort kauf für 399 euro aber dazu separat kannst du es ersteigern! ich habe meins für schlappe 206 euro ersteigert! es ist neu wahre. hatte es bis jetzt einmal eine nacht am wasser mitgehabt und bin ganz zufrieden. klar ist es nicht leicht aber es ist für mich machbar. der nachteil ist für mich (195cm) das meine knie beim rudern im weg sind so das ich wie im Schneidersitz da sitze und so nur rudern kann! was aber nicht unangenehm ist! der aufbau ist wirklich easy! mit dem platz ist es auch ok. hab einen opel corsa und wenn ich allein fahre und die Rücksitzbank runter klappe bekomme ich alles problemlos rein trotz boot! ich bin absolut zufrieden damit! hab auch mal rum gefragt wie andere das boot halten hier der link  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294465 wie gesagt bin echt zufrieden damit. bereue es nicht es gekauft zu haben! und für den preis und neu was will man mehr!?!?! ich hoffe ich konnte dir bissl bei deiner entscheidung helfen bzw dich etwas weiter bringen! 


home sweat dome


----------



## Joeraldo888 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Hallo, 

ich bin auch relativ neu hier und habe das gleiche Anliegen. Ich habe mir vor 1,5 Jahren ein NoName Schlauchboot bei Ebay gekauft  und muss sagen, dass ich sehr unzufrieden mit mit der Qualität bin. Ich bin vor kurzem bei Facebook auf eine Werbung gestossen und da geht es um Aqua-Star Schlauchboote. Die sehen recht gut aus, sind schwarz grün und haben 5 Jahre Garantie. Von dem Packmaß bin ich begeistert. Die Firma bietet 3 Modelle an (200/225/249). Diese Boote werden auch auf Ebay verkauft. Ich interessiere mich für das 225. Jetzt meine Frage an euch:

Habt irgendjemand Erfahrung mit diesen Booten oder kennt jemanden der so eins hat? Mich würde das wirklich sehr interessieren.

Wäre für jeden Beitrag dankbar. 

Gruß Joeraldo888


----------



## maxum (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

ich hatte mal nen 3,20 Suzumar mit festem Holzboden , da war max.

nen 15PS Mercury drann , das war ne flotte Kiste und Ostsee mit 2 Personen 

ging auch super. Was ich sagen will , in der von dir angepeilten Größe würde 

ich ein Schlauchboot einem kleinen festem Angelboot vorziehen, Du hast innen zwar 

weniger platz aber es kippelt viel , viel weniger .

kuck mal  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PSnn0iq8Jk

Im zweiten Teil schaukelt er das Schlauchboot heftig auf, mach das mal mit nem 

nicht Schlauchi, da geht's gleich ab über Bord.


----------



## Herzog (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Hallo Joeraldo888hab hab zwar nicht viel annung, schreibe nur meine meinnung...
hab Aqua Star bei ebay angeschaut:
Modell: Aqua-225
Maße: 225 x 130cm
Schlauchdurchmesser: 34cm
Materialdicke: 950gr/qm 
Bodenbereich: 1100gr/qm
Kammern: 2
Eigengewicht: 14kg
Komplettgewicht: 16kg
zul. Gewicht: 220kg
Pers.: 1
Packmaß: 100 x 35 x 25cm

stolzer preis 369€ für das geld ich personlich hätte auf klein packmass und gewicht verzichtet und mich in richtung Allroundmarin umgeschaut zum beispiel JOLLY GS-225(im netz finden man angebote 389€)
Technischedaten:GS-225
    Gesammtlänge: 225 cm
    Gesammtbreite: 131 cm
    Schlauchdurchmesser: 35 cm
    Luftkammern 3
    Gewicht 21 kg
    Ladefähigkeit: 270 kg 
    Anzahl Personen: 2,5
    Max. zul. kW / PS: 2,5 / 3,3
    Max. Motorengewicht: 24 kg
    Farbe: grün oder hellgrau
vorteil kanst ne person mitnehmen und motor dran hängen auch kein problem.
ich selbst nutze Viamare(hab den nur wegen preis 200€) und wenn ich boat brauche nur zum anfuttern oder bolies rauslegen hab nen schlauch unter 7kg(30€ und wenn der nach 2jahren hin ist, gibt wieder ein für 30€)
Mfg


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger Schlauchboot*

Schlauchboot ist eine Klasse Sache!

Hab die letzen Jahre öfters an einer Talsperre, wo es keine Slippe gibt, man kaum ans Ufer kommt immer mit einem 3 Meter Schlauchi gefischt mit Alu-Boden! Ging zu zweit super! Muss dazu sagen das wir aber nur Vertikal gefischt haben und nie drin gestanden sind! 

Würde wenn es um den Transport geht ein Schlauchi bis max. 30 kg immer einem festen Boot vorziehen! Mit E-Motor kam das Boot ausreichend in Fahrt.

Und kauf dir bloß kein Bellyboat (hatte ich mal), mit einem Schlauchboot hast du viel viel mehr Spaß! Vor allem wenn noch einen Drehsitz auf die Sitzbank baust kannst du super Vertikal fischen!!!! 

Würde allerdings kein Aluboden mehr nehmen sondern ein Lattenboden, kannste drin lassen und alles einfach zusammenrollen, da geht der Aufbau noch leichter und schneller von der Hand!

Gruss Daniel


----------

